# first pics of 05 Super Dutys



## Team_Yamaha (Nov 30, 2002)

Here is a look at the new Super Dutys . The looks really didn't change much, just a new grill, bumper trim, and badging from what I can tell. But they did up the power alot (espeically gas motors), they did change the frontend to coil springs. And once again made it the class leader all the way across the board, in towing and hauling!!!! I may just have to get one!!:yow!: :yow!:


----------



## fordsrule (Mar 19, 2004)

I dont like the new grill but the 05's do look nice from the pictures.


----------



## streetsurfin' (Jan 22, 2004)

Same thoughts on the grill, here. It does go well on the tonka though. The fender flares make all the difference in the world too. They just make the rest of the body lines of the truck come to life.


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

*2005 F250*

I like the new bolder grill, it makes the truck look taller like a semi and that screams toughness. I don't know about the front coil springs, never had a truck with them, always leafs. I have several buddies with dodges, (I guess this new front supension is simillar to this), they don't have any complaints. It is hard to beat a superduty!!


----------



## Tim1075 (Feb 14, 2000)

Anybody hear when the prices of the 05's will becoming out?? Or when the build dates begin??


----------



## bcf (Oct 29, 2003)

I've heard pricing will be out sometime in July, and they may be on the lots come August. I sure hope so, need a new truck now.


----------



## bcf (Oct 29, 2003)

I've heard pricing will be out sometime in Joly, and they may be on the lots come August.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

They still look pretty much the same but I would bet money the price went up.


----------



## dag-otto (Sep 28, 2003)

Wow, the grill is a miss! It looks terrible, Dodge like even! I think your dead on Boss, flashy crap like that will definately raise the price for nothing.

Cheers


----------



## DavidJ01 (Jun 28, 2004)

I was at a dealership today looking for a used 350 and the manager mentioned that the new heavy duty trucks will probably carry a 10% premium.

Take it for what it's worth...

David...


----------

